# A little warning: Maui Tickets For Less



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2019)

We'll be going to Maui and I was doing a little online shopping for the best ticket prices for a few activities. We purchased a couple of tickets for a whale watching excursion from this site. The next day my phone rang about our order with the "opportunity" to get our tickets for free plus an additional $100. Of course there would be the obligatory 90 minute travel club presentation to attend. 

Not that saying no was an issue for us but, it was somewhat inconvenient to get that phone call and I'm pretty certain my e-mail address and phone contact information will now be sold/given to every timeshare or travel club scammer out there. Hardly worth the $10/ticket in savings we received for our tour.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2019)

That is a pretty lousy thing for them to do.  It's one thing to opt-in for that, but you should also have the choice to opt out.

I buy a fair amount of things online, and lately I've noticed I'm getting spammed by auto parts sites I've bought things from.  I don't mind the occasional sale notice, or a catalog in the mail once in awhile. But when it gets to be two or three emails a day, offering similar things to what I've already bought, or ads for things I'd never buy (like for a car model I don't even own), web browsing cookies offering me the exact item I already bought, asking if I'd like to buy it again - that's just outright annoying.  I soon find I'm looking for the Unsubscribe option at the foot of every email like that.  I never subscribed to anything, and I find it rather intrusive.  Targeted marketing is one thing, harassing me is something entirely different.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Feb 23, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That is a pretty lousy thing for them to do.  It's one thing to opt-in for that, but you should also have the choice to opt out.
> 
> I buy a fair amount of things online, and lately I've noticed I'm getting spammed by auto parts sites I've bought things from.  I don't mind the occasional sale notice, or a catalog in the mail once in awhile. But when it gets to be two or three emails a day, offering similar things to what I've already bought, or ads for things I'd never buy (like for a car model I don't even own), web browsing cookies offering me the exact item I already bought, asking if I'd like to buy it again - that's just outright annoying.  I soon find I'm looking for the Unsubscribe option at the foot of every email like that.  I never subscribed to anything, and I find it rather intrusive.  Targeted marketing is one thing, harassing me is something entirely different.
> 
> Dave


In addition to unsubscribing,  I report them as spam to my email provider. I'm so tired of getting a million emails!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 23, 2019)

We need stricter privacy laws like Europe or it will never change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dean (Feb 24, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> We'll be going to Maui and I was doing a little online shopping for the best ticket prices for a few activities. We purchased a couple of tickets for a whale watching excursion from this site. The next day my phone rang about our order with the "opportunity" to get our tickets for free plus an additional $100. Of course there would be the obligatory 90 minute travel club presentation to attend.
> 
> Not that saying no was an issue for us but, it was somewhat inconvenient to get that phone call and I'm pretty certain my e-mail address and phone contact information will now be sold/given to every timeshare or travel club scammer out there. Hardly worth the $10/ticket in savings we received for our tour.


It's common for HI, many of the discount ticket options have some type of tie in to timeshares.  IIRC some of them require a tour in the fine print to get the ticket discount.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 28, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> We need stricter privacy laws like Europe or it will never change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





I agree with this!

Our Governmental Officials are too tied up with bickering with each other (and the "Donald") and sadly not a lot is being accomplished these days.

Remember the "Do Not Call List" ?   What a joke that has turned out to be.




.


----------

